# 'Cause it counts as an E39 thread- THAT'S WHY



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome, Prop!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome Tyrone.

It's about time! 

--SONET


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

yup, I'm a lazy one


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Tyrone!

Welcome to The 'Fest!!!

Been meaning to ask you: how did you like the hot dogs bro?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon, thanks for an awesome event as always! I had 3 sandwiches, all but one of the salads, and a brownie. I liked the meat better this year. The Caesar salad and brownie were good too.
Btw, I had two spicy sausages for lunch today


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Tyrone said:


> *Jon, thanks for an awesome event as always! I had 3 sandwiches, all but one of the salads, and a brownie. I liked the meat better this year. The Caesar salad and brownie were good too.
> Btw, I had two spicy sausages for lunch today  *


:thumbup:

Btw, I loved seeing your car again.

You have one the the hippest (and rarest) E39's ANYWHERE!

Please post a pic here and in the showroom so that our
other members can marvel at your Estoril Blue Beauty!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Jon, will do for sure! I'll have to take some pics tomorrow, but here's one for now. Once I'm done with it, it'll look a lot better though! All in due time

<img src=http://www.corystarr.com/erics/bimmerfest2003/images/Untitled-17.jpg>


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*THIS is what I was talkin ab, Ty*

Jest a lil off the sides....


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you, good sir. I'll be taking some more photos today


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:thumbup:
> 
> You have one the the hippest (and rarest) E39's ANYWHERE!
> 
> *


AHEM!!!

:liar:  :bs:  :nono:

Chris :eeps:


----------



## Colin Campbell (Mar 19, 2003)

*It's now obvious...*

Chris is on Bimmerfest not because he loves BMW's, but becaue he loves EMOTICONS!


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: It's now obvious...*



Colin Campbell said:


> *Chris is on Bimmerfest not because he loves BMW's, but becaue he loves EMOTICONS! *


You should have seen Chris' emoticons at my bachelor party with his "Mr Hanky the dancing poo" shirt on...

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

:rofl:

Well, the emoticons are a fun part of posting over here! 

Chris :yikes:


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

*WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!*

TYRONE IS HERE!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey! The whole gang is here.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!*



DanT said:


> *TYRONE IS HERE!!! *


 Deeeeeeeee Teeeeeeeee! The Bimmer IQ just went up by 80 points!!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

AHEM! That's 180!


----------

